# Uber crash with taxi



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi there
I recently had an accident with black cab (London taxi) he over took us on turning right only and went straight and he hit me on the side and I have it all on dash cam and on this link below and would love to hear from you because as far I know it's my right of way and he shouldn't over took us illegally on turning right only.


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

Uberxxxuk said:


> Hi there
> I recently had an accident with black cab (London taxi) he over took us on turning right only and went straight and he hit me on the side and I have it all on dash cam and on this link below and would love to hear from you because as far I know it's my right of way and he shouldn't over took us illegally on turning right only.


I dunno, but from MY perspective you were BOTH driving on the wrong side of the road.
Why do you Brits DO THAT? Very annoying, and unsafe.
There otta be a law.


----------



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Gov Moonbeam said:


> I dunno, but from MY perspective you were BOTH driving on the wrong side of the road.
> Why do you Brits DO THAT? Very annoying, and unsafe.
> There otta be a law.


Hahaha that's true.

Yeah it's annoying for us too when we travel and try to drive on the wrong side of the road lol.

I appreciate your reply and the joke


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I'd say he's at fault especially since I didn't see an indicator being used and he was coming into your lane


----------



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I'd say he's at fault especially since I didn't see an indicator being used and he was coming into your lane


Yeah you are right

It still going with the insurance and I sent them the footage but nothing so far.

I appreciate it a lot


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dash cam saves any argument


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

It wasn't your fault.


----------



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Sydney Uber said:


> Dash cam saves any argument


Definitely



Cdub2k said:


> It wasn't your fault.


Yeah that's what I thought


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uberxxxuk said:


> Definitely
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought


I was asked here yesterday if UberX is still having problems in London and have their operating licence restricted.

What's the status?


----------



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Sydney Uber said:


> I was asked here yesterday if UberX is still having problems in London and have their operating licence restricted.
> 
> What's the status?


It's fine for now but the court taking place this month and so far uber have agreed to everything tfl said and I don't see that they will lose it and the main reason that's Londoners used to it and there isn't any alternative like you have in USA they got lyft and we only have uber and small minicab offices


----------

